# HR24-200 came with RC65X remote??



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Just received an owned HR24-200 today, and it came with a RC65X remote. No big deal, because I'm going to use IR with this unit, but my understanding is that these should come with an RF remote, yes? Just curious.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have two HR-24-200 receivers and both have that remote and work with RF.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VOLBEAT said:


> Just received an owned HR24-200 today, and it came with a RC65X remote. No big deal, because I'm going to use IR with this unit, but my understanding is that these should come with an RF remote, yes? Just curious.


It seems that some people get the RC65RX and some the RC65X. Not sure if it is manufacturer related or not or something else that determines that.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dishnet520 said:


> I have two HR-24-200 receivers and both have that remote and work with RF.


You probably have the RC65*R*X remote then.

- Merg


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

dishnet520 said:


> I have two HR-24-200 receivers and both have that remote and work with RF.


Really? I read somewhere the RC65X is IR only, and that the RC65RX is both. The remote that came with my HR24-500 is an RC65RX, so I assumed what I read was right.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

The rx is a 2 way rf system. Its used to set up the tv part of the remote without entering codes


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Kevin F said:


> The rx is a 2 way rf system. Its used to set up the tv part of the remote without entering codes


But the RC65X is not RF, correct?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Kevin F said:


> The rx is a 2 way rf system. Its used to set up the tv part of the remote without entering codes


The *R* tells you if it is an RF remote or not. The *X* is what tells you that it is a self-programming remote. And in fact, the remote needs to be in IR mode in order to perform the self-programming.

RC65RX - RF and Self-programming
RC65X - Self-programming

- Merg


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"VOLBEAT" said:


> But the RC65X is not RF, correct?


Pretty sure it is not. But not positive. Didn't even know one existed. It may be two way IR hahaha

EDIT: thanks for the clarification Merg.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

The Merg said:


> The *R* tells you if it is an RF remote or not. - Merg


Yeah, that's what I thought. The second poster must be mistaken about the actual number then, because that's what made me wonder.
And yes, thanks for the clarification on all that!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The RC65RB is where it's at.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

matt said:


> The RC65RB is where it's at.


Those are pretty cool, but it can't touch my Harmony One.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

VOLBEAT said:


> Those are pretty cool, but it can't touch my Harmony One.


Nope, but the Harmony One costs more than I spent on the DVR. I would feel funny using one on it! :lol:


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

matt said:


> Nope, but the Harmony One costs more than I spent on the DVR. I would feel funny using one on it! :lol:


I got mine a few years ago, when there was this pricing error with Circuit City.....you could go in and buy them for 149.99. I bought 3, sold 2 on Ebay, in a couple hours, I might add, making mine cost about $110. Otherwise, I doubt I'd own one.  I should have bought 5, which was the limit, and my Harmony would have been free.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You say its owned, meaning its used, the remotes got switched sometime after it was opened.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Edmund said:


> You say its owned, meaning its used, the remotes got switched sometime after it was opened.


Yes, this guy had 3 H24's as well, and I'm sure he simply put the "wrong" one in the box. He's going to check, and swap it out, if I want. By the time I send him this one, I could buy one on Ebay, so no biggie.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion guys...I made the mistake and I do do have the "rx" version and that would be why it works on RF.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dishnet520 said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys...I made the mistake and I do do have the "x" version and that would be why it works on RF.


You mean you have the *R* version?

- Merg


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

RC65RX


----------

